

Find the sun in any image with Python and PIL - puttsmcfadden
http://pythonicprose.blogspot.com/2009/09/python-sun-image-detector-outline.html

======
pavel_lishin
I'd like to see what this does to a night-time skyline of a major city.

Edit: turns out does <http://i.imgur.com/EK0cO.jpg> ->
<http://i.imgur.com/wOWje.jpg>

